# Non-GSD: The Cat Crossed the Line



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Kaynya has been very accommodating to Cloe in letting her in the box to nap or play with the pups but this morning she crossed the line.

It started out innocent enough - Cloe wanted to get a better look at one of the pups:











So she reached out and grabbed Kaynya's back leg and tried to pull it out of the way!











Kaynya says "Do you REALLY want to go there??"











Cloe decides to NOT make a nursing Mom mad




















And here she is again - my (potential) future Alpha Bitch in the making:


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I can't believe you caught that on camera! Too funny!

Wait, are you talking about the light brown pup in the last picture?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDWait, are you talking about the light brown pup in the last picture?


Yep - that's the one I'm thinking of keeping. It's WAAAY too early to be sure but she's been displaying that "I'm the TOP pup" attitude and that's what I like.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

MOVE, I wanna see!!!!


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

I think Cloe just wants to take a nap under the heat lamp. But the dogs are hogging all of it! Or maybe she is hungry and looking for a snack lol.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

"Do you REALLY want to go there??"

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDWait, are you talking about the light brown pup in the last picture?
> ...


That's MY PUP! Ok not really, but the second best thing is that if you keep her, I get to watch her grow up into a beautiful little lady.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Funny, brave kitty.









The other night I checked in, I think momma knows the cam is there. She got REALLY close and growled, there is no sound but I saw teeth. 

I promise...did anyone else see???


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

She may have been growling at Mauser. The camera was placed right at the front of the box - right where Mauser constantly tries to sneak in for a look at the pups.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

That's funny, I thought for sure she was growling at the cam!! I really Laughed right out loud. 

Like oops she heard me...sorry for the intrusion!!


----------

